# Female hedgie licking her... somewhere.



## Angietan (Dec 2, 2013)

As usual I was just peeking and bothering my hedgehog when she's inside her blanket. And guess what? big surprise today, I saw her licking her.. 'down there', private part? Anus? I don't know which one is it. 

I've heard male hedgehogs does lick their 'down', never seen anyone talking about female hogs though. 

Any idea why?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Probably just cleaning herself. :smile:


----------

